# Camouflage Tricks To Hide Your Driveway Entrance?



## stonecypher (May 10, 2008)

Years ago my mother house-sat for a neighbor during his many "business trips," taking care of his animals, garden, and houseplants. This neighbor lived two miles away from our farm and had carefully created a gate across his gravel driveway that was camouflaged with very realistic fake shrubbery and leaves to match the greenery on either side. My mom had a non-electronic key to a hidden padlock on one side, which she would swing open just enough to drive the car through, and then lock behind her before driving the half-mile through the woods to this neighbor's home. She would then, of course, reverse the procedure when leaving. He had instructed her to wait until there was no traffic to witness her comings and goings (easy enough, as it was an unpaved and fairly remote county road); and, as this guy paid her well for her assistance, she followed his rules, which also included her promise not to reveal anything that would compromise this guy's privacy. (I only found out about this arrangement after we moved away, so she kept her promise not to share the secret with anyone, although I imagine my Dad knew and approved of the arrangement and they both thought this guy was just paranoid and obsessive about his privacy.)

So, do any of you have any driveway entrance camouflage tricks you'd like to share? I promise to keep your secret and let you wear my tin hat.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Any road, with signs of activity, (and probably roads without signs of activity) will be investigated, by Zombies, in the time of suffering. Hard to totally camouflage a road, at least a good road.

Any road, off of a paved road, is at risk. Anywhere electric lines run to, phone 'uprights', gas meter boxes, water meter boxes, are signs of humans living nearby...

My place has location on it's side. I'm off a rural farm to market road, down a half mile of oil top, then a mile and a half of raggedy dirt road. I tell people how to get here, and they drive by my entrance, because there's zero sign of humans at that turnoff... My only giveaway is an overhead electric line.

Once the shtf nationwide, my plan is to disable the road, with a backhoe, three miles in one direction, 1.5mile in the other... start dropping trees across the plantation road, to make travel difficult... to get to my place, you'll walk or take an atv... atv's must know the 'route' or it'll be very painful.

The electric lines will be dropped, once the juice is off, probably for good. If society returns, the electric wires can be restrung.

The abfab best way of camouflaging the road to your place is to remove any sign of humans... rip up the culvert, spread the dirt up and down the road and ditches, fence over where there might be a gate... If your home is visible from the road, devisibilize it now!!! Plant Cedar trees, pine trees, fertilize the heck out of it, and let fast growing plants make a screen. I see so many people that have homes ten feet away from a major highway (US 59)... they'll last a day after the Hordes descend upon the countryside.


----------

